# Fireworks time.



## ronlane (Jun 28, 2021)

It's that time of year here in the USA. Time to break out the tripod and find a location and capture all the fireworks. I am lucky enough to live in a town where individuals are able to shoot them off for about a week. So I get plenty of practice. Well yesterday as I was hearing a few, I got to thinking of trying a new technique. About 6 months ago, I got a set of ND filters with holder and a CPL. So why not use them to make longer exposures and get multiple fireworks going off in one shot.  (Note: I typically combine 3-6 images with the screen blend mode to get the same thing.)

Well here is three images that I took as a test last night. There weren't many people shooting them off at the park but it allowed me to test. Camera, lens and settings:  Canon 1Dx, Sigma 24-70mm f/2.8 Art, Blue Frog Filters (CPL and 6-stop ND), f/4.0, ISO 100, shutter 2:00 minutes.

They are a little dark but I can fix that with exposure and I may have darken them too much in post.


----------



## K9Kirk (Jun 28, 2021)

IMHO they _are_ a little on the dark side but other than that they look great. I really like the fine detail in the bursts. Brighten them up and repost if you would, I'd like to see them again.


----------



## RacePhoto (Jun 28, 2021)

Composites are fun


----------



## photoflyer (Jun 28, 2021)

I have never taken a fireworks shot with which I was satisfied.   And, I live walking distance viewing sites here in DC but I always leave town for the 4th.   Maybe now with the R6 and its high ISO capabilities I can finally get something decent.  And come to think of it, this year I will be in town on the 4th.  Perhaps worth a try.


----------



## ronlane (Jun 28, 2021)

K9Kirk said:


> IMHO they _are_ a little on the dark side but other than that they look great. I really like the fine detail in the bursts. Brighten them up and repost if you would, I'd like to see them again.



I won't change these, as I have all week, I will keep working on the technique to fine tune it, but thanks.



RacePhoto said:


> Composites are fun



I've been shooting fireworks and compositing them for a few years now. I got the ND and thought it would be a nice challenge to get some shots in one take.



photoflyer said:


> I have never take a fireworks shot with which I was satisfied.   And, I live walking distance viewing sites here in DC but I always leave town for the 4th.   Maybe now with the R6 and its high ISO capabilities I can finally get something decent.  And come to think of it, this year I will be in town on the 4th.  Perhaps worth a try.



You don't need high ISO for fireworks shots. These were ISO 100 and I believe that previously using the 2-4 second exposures, I never went above 400. High ISO will not work for fireworks because you increase the sensitivity of the sensor and the fireworks explosions are so bright that they will blow out.


----------



## photoflyer (Jun 28, 2021)

ronlane said:


> You don't need high ISO for fireworks shots. These were ISO 100 and I believe that previously using the 2-4 second exposures, I never went above 400. High ISO will not work for fireworks because you increase the sensitivity of the sensor and the fireworks explosions are so bright that they will blow out.


Ok, so a bit like shooting the moon.  Maybe the excellent dynamic range on the R6 will help.  The photographer certainly isn't helping.


----------



## photoflyer (Jun 28, 2021)

In fact, you've given me an idea: multi-exposure.  The first for the landscape and the second for the fireworks.


----------



## K9Kirk (Jun 28, 2021)

photoflyer said:


> I have never taken a fireworks shot with which I was satisfied.   And, I live walking distance viewing sites here in DC but I always leave town for the 4th.   Maybe now with the R6 and its high ISO capabilities I can finally get something decent.  And come to think of it, this year I will be in town on the 4th.  Perhaps worth a try.


Please do do it ... and with a tripod. I want to see how that camera performs in those conditions.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jun 28, 2021)

They appear very dark.  Maybe because I’m using my phone to view but can barely make out anything.  Will have to look again on my iPad later.  

Last time I shot fireworks I was at f10 ISO 200 for 6.5 seconds.  Most of the shots had 1-2 blooms in them, sometimes more.   It really depends on if it’s a big display like in Boston where they are shooting multiples off at once vs over the lake at a neighboring town where they are shooting off one at a time.  You could probably stop down to f16 and shoot for a shorter time without the ND and get multiples in one shot.  

next time out in Boston (7/3)  I’ll be trying a longer ss and stopping down a bit more to see how it looks.  7/4 we might head to NYC to shoot the fireworks there.  That will be exciting!!!

looking forward to seeing more of these from you!


----------



## smoke665 (Jun 28, 2021)

IMO it depends on the fireworks. In previous years I've been at some really large ones, where it was hard to get anything good with so much going off all at once. I'd almost given up until last year we were at a campground that had a smaller show, mostly single or double type shots. Actually that worked better for me. I was on a tripod set to 5 seconds, ISO 100, f/11. I'd just open the shutter and wait. Gave me some good single shots that I combined post.


----------



## ronlane (Jun 28, 2021)

photoflyer said:


> Ok, so a bit like shooting the moon.  Maybe the excellent dynamic range on the R6 will help.  The photographer certainly isn't helping.



Yes it is somewhat like that.



photoflyer said:


> In fact, you've given me an idea: multi-exposure.  The first for the landscape and the second for the fireworks.



I've known plenty that use the "plate" to get a good foreground exposure and then use another exposure just for the fireworks. Very similar to doing MilkyWay shots where you see the foreground lit well.



SquarePeg said:


> They appear very dark.  Maybe because I’m using my phone to view but can barely make out anything.  Will have to look again on my iPad later.
> 
> Last time I shot fireworks I was at f10 ISO 200 for 6.5 seconds.  Most of the shots had 1-2 blooms in them, sometimes more.   It really depends on if it’s a big display like in Boston where they are shooting multiples off at once vs over the lake at a neighboring town where they are shooting off one at a time.  You could probably stop down to f16 and shoot for a shorter time without the ND and get multiples in one shot.
> 
> ...



They are a bit dark, yes. Trying to get the right exposure and combination of filters. I may have to go to something like 3:00 exposure on it. First thing I'm going to try tonight is to use just the 6-Stop ND without the CPL to see what difference, if any, that makes.

Thank you all. Just so those that don't know me, I have shot many fireworks shots, just looking for another technique to use on them.

For reference, this was a composite of images from last year.


----------



## ronlane (Jun 28, 2021)

smoke665 said:


> IMO it depends on the fireworks. In previous years I've been at some really large ones, where it was hard to get anything good with so much going off all at once. I'd almost given up until last year we were at a campground that had a smaller show, mostly single or double type shots. Actually that worked better for me. I was on a tripod set to 5 seconds, ISO 100, f/11. I'd just open the shutter and wait. Gave me some good single shots that I combined post.
> 
> View attachment 245660



I've done plenty of that. I even have a MIOPS lightening trigger that I will use to take images so I can set it and enjoy the show. Honestly, the hardest thing to capture is the finally of those big shows because there is so many explosions typically in the same spot that it all blows out.

More to come on this thread over the next week.


----------



## smoke665 (Jun 28, 2021)

@ronlbeen its been few months since I did this, but as I recall I used a black layer as my base then added the bursts as layers set to overlay blend mode.


----------



## ronlane (Jun 28, 2021)

Use the screen mode and see what it does.


----------



## ac12 (Jun 28, 2021)

SquarePeg said:


> They appear very dark.  Maybe because I’m using my phone to view but can barely make out anything.  Will have to look again on my iPad later.
> 
> Last time I shot fireworks I was at f10 ISO 200 for 6.5 seconds.  Most of the shots had 1-2 blooms in them, sometimes more.   It really depends on if it’s a big display like in Boston where they are shooting multiples off at once vs over the lake at a neighboring town where they are shooting off one at a time.  You could probably stop down to f16 and shoot for a shorter time without the ND and get multiples in one shot.
> 
> ...



Got to be careful.
If the big blooms are in about the same place, they overlap, and eventually, the image goes white.
I made that mistake when I got greedy and tried to get many blooms in one shot.
It was too much of a good thing.  Like eating too much pie, and getting a tummy ache.  It was a BIG WHITE BLOB in the sky.


----------



## ac12 (Jun 28, 2021)

Fireworks is one thing that bugs me about modern tele zooms.
Many do NOT have a tripod foot on them.

So depending on your distance from the fireworks, you could end up with a long lens, like a 70-300 on your camera, and you are supporting it from the camera.  NOT a good setup for stability or stress on the tripod socket.  
Can your tripod even support a front-heavy setup, without it sagging.  I would not even try the Canon 70-300 on a T7i.  That would be way too front heavy for me.

I have an old Nikon 75-300 that I keep for that one reason.  It has a tripod foot.  
The later 70-300 zooms do not have a tripod foot, and would have to be camera mounted on the tripod.


----------



## ronlane (Jun 30, 2021)

Well Monday night was a rain out for fireworks. And last night just about got rained out. But I did manage to get out and shoot with just the 6-stop ND on the 24-70mm. I didn't go as long on the shutter on these as I was trying Sunday night.

Here were a couple that I liked. There really weren't enough people shooting them off to get full frame coverage like I wanted.

About 20 second shutter.






16 second shutter.





20 second shutter, composite of like 5 images. (All 20 seconds long)


----------



## smoke665 (Jun 30, 2021)

For me I lean toward the last, but I prefer a black sky. Others might find those with the more visible sky better.  I'm sure however you go, they will be good!


----------



## ac12 (Jun 30, 2021)

Interesting how bright the clouds are on #1.
I think that is the same problem astronomers in the city face, light pollution.

#2 has just enough clouds to make it interesting, without the color diluting brightness of #1.

I LIKE #3, the composite.
It's fun to see the visual chaos in a multi-shot like that.


----------



## ronlane (Jun 30, 2021)

ac12 said:


> Interesting how bright the clouds are on #1.
> I think that is the same problem astronomers in the city face, light pollution.
> 
> #2 has just enough clouds to make it interesting, without the color diluting brightness of #1.
> ...




That was the sun coming in on #1 and that 4 seconds of shutter cause one to be lighter than the other. It was taken just before 8:00 pm so it was well before sunset. But the dark storm clouds were rolling in. I was about a 2 minute walk from my front door and got inside just before it came down good.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jun 30, 2021)

I definitely prefer the visible sky - it gives them a lot of interest IMO.  Nice job with these I like them a lot.


----------



## ronlane (Jul 1, 2021)

Seems like every other night I am not happy with images. Last night was that night and tonight was better.

All were long exposure with the 6-stop ND filter. Two were composites of multiple images and one was a single exposure.

1) 4 images combined.





2) Another 4 image composite.





3) One single image.


----------



## ronlane (Jul 2, 2021)

Friday night was a very nice out and a lot of people out shooting. I didn't use the ND filter tonight but did use the longer exposures. This is a combination of single exposure and composites.

1) The boy came home and had to shoot some off. This is with a 14mm on a platypod long exposure. I thought the ghosting was cool.





2) A three shot composite from my driveway.





3) A single exposure image with the ND filter.





4) A three shot composite at the park.





5) Single exposure.


----------



## Sharpshooterr (Jul 3, 2021)

Ron, I hope this is not a hijack but I consider myself somewhat of an experienced fireworks shooter. 
I approach fireworks the same way I would approach ant other genre, like nature, landscape or people. I survey my venue and plan what else I want in the frame and from what angle etc., just like I plan any other shot. I also prefer to make them environmental fireworks shots as I feel the people and the location adds a lot to the story just like any other shot. 
I've never done a composite or used filters but have to say that fireworks are a bit of a crap shoot as they can be great or be nothing!
And yes, the white explosion is always gonna be blown out, it's the nature of fireworks but a small amount of blowout isn't very distracting if the bloom is good. 
If you think this is a hijack just say so and  I'll be glad to remove my post!!
SS


----------



## ronlane (Jul 3, 2021)

@Sharpshooterr, that's not hijacking this. I just put this in Just for Fun because I'm not really looking for C&C or help with how to shoot fireworks. I understand what you are saying about the environment and you are correct when you are photographing the big displays like the examples you have shown. However, all of the fireworks images I have captured in this thread are with fireworks that individuals have purchased at fireworks stands here in town and they shoot them all all week.

I get to go "play" every night for about a week each year and from my house or the park there is a 360 degree "show" of fireworks from all over town. I just go to the edge of the park in order to capture  fireworks, I change it up some with dark backgrounds and some that are lighter.

None of these images were intended to portfolio grade for me. I have captured my portfolio fireworks piece last year and it was used for the cover of the Cities Chamber of Commerce magazine this year.


----------



## pendennis (Jul 3, 2021)

Pretty much straight out of the camera.  Taken at The Henry Ford display last night.


----------



## photoflyer (Jul 4, 2021)

Sharpshooterr said:


> Ron, I hope this is not a hijack but I consider myself somewhat of an experienced fireworks shooter.



I consider myself an inexperienced fireworks shooter but I'll hijack too.   Lake Anna VA.

These were shot with an R6 on a monopod at 25600 ISO from a rocking boat using a 70-200 2.8 Mark II L @ 2.8.     

The lightest was at 1/5 sec and the darkest was 1/30th.  All were underexposed by two stops.  In post I used maximum noise reduction.

Next time I'll shoot from a dock on a tripod.    Will be fun trying to improve on these.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jul 4, 2021)

Glad you all got some fireworks to shoot.  Boston harbor fireworks went on last night in the rain.  I did not go out to shoot them but sone friends did and they got some shots that were unique due to rain bokeh.  Tonight’s display is over Boston Common (no Esplanade show this year). I may head into the city if I can think of a decent vantage point.


----------



## ronlane (Jul 4, 2021)

Looking like we are going to have a great night tonight to shoot fireworks. Getting my stuff ready and thinking of some different locations.


----------



## JustJazzie (Jul 5, 2021)

Wow! Your image of the firetruck with the fireworks is on point. Really well crafted. Love it!


----------

